# West Monroe, LA, 9Blue, adult M, very poor condition



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17135009

9Blue 
* German Shepherd Dog [Mix] *

* Large







Adult







Male







Dog *

 


*More About 9Blue*

HOLD TIME IS UP ON 8/18. This dog was picked up by animal control and has not reached it's required 7 day stay yet. It may end up getting reclaimed by its owner and because it hasn't been temperment tested yet, it may or may not come up for adoption when the 7 days are up. If you are interested in this dog, please act quickly and call the shelter to see when and if it will become available. You will need to let them know before the 7th day that you are interested in the dog. *WE ACCEPT CASH ONLY SO BE SURE TO HAVE CASH WHEN YOU COME TO THE SHELTER. The tag # for this dog is 9Blue. Please write it down before calling the shelter. 

Note: The shelter phone will not dial long distance numbers so we can't return any long distance calls. Also, we only have 2 employees so we are often out of the office caring for the animals or showing adopters around. If you get our answering machine, please give us a call back.

Adoption Fees include a spay/neuter certificate, 7-in-1 and bordetella vaccinations and a dewormer. We accept cash only. 

Dogs/Puppies - $60.00
Cats/Kittens - $50.00
* 
*My Contact Info*


Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
West Monroe, LA
318-323-4032
 

 Email Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

oh jeez...


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, man.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

:shocked: Holy crap! I bet that's a purebred, too...Looks it in the face/muzzle. If only he wasn't so skinny, you could see it more. This poor guy, I truly hope someone can save him...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like this fellow has been on his own for a while. Poor guy  This shelter is very rescue friendly - but also rural, not a good chance for adoption.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That poor baby! I wish I was closer, I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

This is absolutely horrifying... in my opinion, the owners should not even be able to reclaim this dog! This breaks my heart. Anyone know of any transports from LA to NC???


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Rescue Road trips <http://www.rescueroadtrips.com/Rescue_Road_Trips.html> transports from Louisiana to New England via TN. As far as I can tell from their map, their nearest stop to NC is Kingsport, TN, about 300 miles/5hrs to Raleigh, NC. They are a reputable transporter, and maybe a drop off closer to Raleigh can be arranged. Or volunteer ground transport could do the last 300 miles in three legs, or Pilot N Paws could fly him from TN to NC, their general aviation air crafts have a range of about 300 miles.

However, as we all see, he is in no shape to meet the medical requirements of a transporter now, he'd need to be vetted and recover sufficiently in foster care first. There is a very competent rescue organization, PAWS of North East LA, that supports the shelter animals and works closely with the shelter. 

The rescue coordinator of PAWS NE LA answers the emails sent to the shelter and posts the animals on PF. She is excellent, has a GSD herself, and currently fosters one. She is very helpful and competent. Email addresses are rescue @ pawsnela. org or parishpets @ yahoo. com (added spaces to both addresses).

They do a temperament test, and can drive a dog to a vet for HW test etc. He looks young to me (to the extent one can see). 

His eyes are haunting. 

Thank you so much, Alisa.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sarah, 

I reached out to Christy today. Am waiting for a response. I sent you a PM and also tried to reach out to someone at Save Our Shepherds on their facebook page. Am waiting for someone to conact me. 

Not sure I will be able to help, but am trying my best. Wish there was someone more local for him.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

PM'ed you Alisa.

There is something in his eyes, the utter despair, the having given up, but he is still looking as if he had a glimmer of hope, and that haunts me. Intelligent eyes. I hope he can be helped. 

The Rescue Coordinator will know how he presents behaviorally. She can even cat test with a moving cat. She does such excellent work in the face of these extreme conditions. The shelter staff seems to be very caring and good with their animals, too, do what they can.

Sarah


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

He is just beautiful, I can see it under his abused condition... He need a love, soft place to lay his head and some food in his belly and he can be a great companion.. Poor boy... The best dogs are the ones who've experienced all of life, they seem to be more grateful for everything. Even a scratch behind their ears.. Someone save this boy..


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well, today's the 18th.


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

I am praying someone could help this sweet boy and he is saved.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

alisagirl127 said:


> Sarah,
> 
> I reached out to Christy today. Am waiting for a response. I sent you a PM and also tried to reach out to someone at Save Our Shepherds on their facebook page. Am waiting for someone to conact me.
> 
> Not sure I will be able to help, but am trying my best. Wish there was someone more local for him.


Alisa, did you ever get a response from either of these folks?
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

this poor little guy is no longer listed on petfinder. bless your heart little boy with the haunted eyes.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

If there is a special :angel: at the Bridge it will be this boy....... I wish we could have done more for you sweet guy...
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

'Bill' is alive and in foster care! 
Here's his new PF post:
Adoptable Shepherd: Bill: Petfinder

Though it didn't work out with SEGSD Rescue, being considered gave him the extra time to find him a local foster home, and saved his life. 

The rescue coordinator wrote to me that Bill is a sweet guy with a good spirit. He is getting treated for mange and HW, and gets the groceries and TLC he so needs. Big thanks to his foster home!

His original pic looked as if he still hadn't given up on us, and his eyes haunted me. There seemed to be a good dog behind the exhaustion and long neglect, and the shelter shock. Turns out he is.

The rescue organization that supports the animals in this shelter PAWS of Northeast Louisiana found his foster home and is doing amazing work under most challenging conditions. They do imaginative community outreach to boost adoptions, and they are working towards building a low cost/high volume s/n clinic as part of the Humane Alliance project. The euthanasia rate in this area remains unbelievably high, so the clinic will be of great help to reduce the number of incoming cats and dogs. More here: PAWS of Northeast Louisiana


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

YAY Bill!! You can tell once he fattens up and and his coat grows back in he will be beautiful!! I am so glad he is getting a second chance!!


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Christy and I have been working together and she was kind enough to take photos and video of this guy for me. Although he is such a sweet boy - he has more chow in him than shepherd. We were not able to pull him but I am thankful someone was. Christy was great to work with and we are trying to help her place a foster dog that she has, right now directly to one of our applicants. Thanks for the update, everyone - it had been a very busy rescue week for me between 2 parvo pups and 3 hw + dogs and 2 new home matches. I apologize for me delay in response.


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Hooray for Bill!
Thank you to the folks that made his second chance possible.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

:groovy:Congratulations to Bill! And thanks to all who made his "escape" from death row possible. Looking forward to some new pics when he's had a chance to recover.....this news made my day!
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Foster mom writes that he appears to be house broken! He goes into his crate to rest, and is very happy in the house and in his grassy yard. She posted pics on FB, such a difference to the depressed dog in his first pic at the shelter. Just a really nice, friendly dog. His name is 'Sweet Bill' now!

Now he needs to be treated for his mange and HW.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

omygosh, omygosh...i am SO GLAD he's safe!!! i was SHOCKED to see his listing in the non-urgent section and thought there must have been some mistake!!! but no mistake, just great news for this dear little soul!!!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

oh I am crying now...I think the name Sweet Bill is perfect!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

oh my I had missed this sweet boy's story...my heart stopped reading this thread...then..hurray...a miracle ending! Have a wonderful life Sweet Bill! Thank you to his angels!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet Bill is mended and fully vetted now - mange gone, new coat in, filled out, standing tall! He looks great and is very sweet! Housebroken. Foster mom says he gets along well with other dogs but not with kitties. Ready to receive apps!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

We need pics! Thanks to the foster Mom who has cared for him so well.....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

